
What I love about Hacker News - JJseiko
https://medium.com/@jseikowsky/what-i-love-about-hacker-news-9376fa220d64#.lbiyuj1iw
======
JJseiko
This is a small medium post I wrote a while ago. It's just one
thought/observation on HN. Hope you enjoy.

